# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Behandeling van Bronchitus

## Janmack

Hoe kan bronchitus worden behandelt ?
Ik heb reeds 2 weken deze aandoening maar heb geen koorts
Dokter zegt: geen koorts - geen antibiotica
Ik gebruik Acetylcisteine 600 mg 1x dd
Maar ik blijf benauwd en moet erg veel hoesten.
Wat te doen?

----------


## gossie

hoi,

Is het al een week geleden, dat je bij je ha bent geweest? Als dat zo is, zeker terug gaan. Maar 2 weken voor bronchitus vind ik zelf te kort. Rook je misschien?! Niets verkeerd daarmee, maar dat kan het hoesten verergeren.
Beterschap, een groet van gossie

----------

